# Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!



## Christine (30. Nov. 2012)

Hallo liebe Rätselfreunde, 



vorab gibt es schon mal die Regeln, die - wie immer 

 - leichter als die Fragen sind:


Das Lösungswort besteht aus 24 Buchstaben. 
Es handelt sich dabei um ein Begriff, der weitläufig durchaus mit Weihnachten zu tun hat und ein Kunstwort ist, 
d.h. der Begriff kann also nicht gegoogled oder nachgeschlagen werden.



Die Lösungen der einzelnen Fragen können aus mehreren Wörtern bestehen, 
wobei Leerzeichen bei der Ermittlung des richtigen Buchstabens*nicht*mitzählen.



Das richtige Lösungswort,*nicht*die einzelnen Lösungen, bitte per PN an mich, 
sobald Ihr meint, Ihr hättet die Lösung.




Das Lösungswort und der Gewinner werden erst am 25. Dezember bekannt gegeben, 
auch wenn schon vorher richtige Lösungen eingehen.



Also - in etwas mehr als vier Stunden geht es los - ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

Liebe Grüße
Christine


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*



 So, nun geht es los! Hier ist die 1. Frage:

*Großfamilien-Flügeltier, das mit Briten-Bohne gefüllt eher die Lach- als die Kaumuskeln beschäftigt.*

Gesucht wird der 6. Buchstabe, der an Position 22 des Lösungswortes steht.




Viel Vergnügen beim Raten!


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Weil Sonntag ist, ist die 2. Frage ganz leicht:

_*Weder von Kordes, noch von Tantau, noch von Austin - aber aus einer Stadt, die für ihre biblische Blasmusik bekannt ist.*_

Gesucht wird der 13. Buchstabe. Er steht an Position 15 des Lösungswortes.




Einen schönen 1. Advent Euch allen!


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*



 Die 3. Frage:

*Alter Beruf: nicht totes Damenreitpferd*

Der 3. Buchstabe steht an 7. Position des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*





Hier ist die 4. Frage:

*Vielseitig verwendbarer weihnachtlicher Antrieb - man kann ihn essen, anziehen und was daraus schnitzen!*

Gesucht wird der 6. Buchstabe - er kommt an 11. Stelle im Lösungswort.


----------



## Christine (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Es folgt Frage Nr 5:

*Ankunftscountdown sozusagen  - aber nicht rückwärts, dafür gerne gefüllt.*

Der 5. Buchstabe kommt an 4. Stelle!


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Schönen Nikolausi 

 und damit Frage 6:

_*X ist immer oben, Y kann auch mal unten sein - aber XY ist immer oben und angeblich sogar bewohnt…*_

Gesucht wird der 1. Buchstabe, er steht an Position 23 des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Und schon sind wir bei Frage 7:





*Nervöse Backzutat!*

Gesucht wird der 4. Buchstabe, der im Lösungswort an 10. Stelle steht.


----------



## Christine (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Die Frage Nr. 8:

_*Anglizistisches Unwetter als Produzent weihnachtlicher Poesie?*_

Gesucht wird der 4. Buchstabe für die Position 12 des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*



 Zum 2. Advent-Kaffee gibt es die 9. Frage:

_*Börsengurus Lieblingsplätzchen?*_

Gesucht ist der 3. Buchstabe, der an Position 5 des Lösungswortes steht.


----------



## Christine (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Huch, schon der 10. und damit die 10. Frage:

*Früher Teil eines männlichen Rettungspaketes, 
dient sie heute vorwiegend weiblicher Entspannung 
- aber nur wenn frau fingerfertig genug ist...*




Den 9. Buchstaben bitte an 19. Stelle des Lösungswortes.


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Huhu - hier ist Frage Nr. 11:

*Fast 200 Millionen dieser kleinen Giftspritzen bevölkern jährlich weihnachtliche Stuben - Kolumbus sei Dank!*



Der 15. Buchstabe an Position 20 bitte.


----------



## Christine (12. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Guten Morgen! Hier ist die Frage Nr. 12:





_*Wenn Kassiopeia ein Liedchen trällert,
sind das … *_

Der 11. Buchstabe gehört an Position 6!


----------



## Christine (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Ihr habt schon die Hälfte geschafft!
Und da sind wir bei Frage 13:





*Gefäßverbrennungsrückstand, bringt Träges in Wallung.*

Der 7. Buchstabe steht an 14. Position.


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Hohoho - heut die Frage 14:





_*Wenn die "Hauptstadt" des deutschen Weihnachtswunderlandes in der Mitte 
ein bisschen abspeckt,  ist sie recht reinlich.
*_

Der 1. Buchstabe kommt an Position 13.


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Hier ist sie - Frage Nr. 15:

_*Rotweißgeringelte ist es zwar selber, macht aber weder rank noch schlank.*_

Wir brauchen den 3. Buchstaben an Position 9!


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Einen schönen 3. Advent wünsche ich Euch 



mit Frage 16:

*Saisonaler Handwerksbetrieb?*

Der 12. Buchstabe gehört an die 8. Position!


----------



## Christine (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Montagmorgen frisch ans Werk - hier ist Frage 17:

*Gaumenkitzelnder Plümolieferant?
*



Der 7. Buchstabe an Position 3!


----------



## Christine (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Wir nähern uns den letzten Fragen - hier ist Nr. 18:

*Schok(i)fabrik? Ein bisschen altmodisch.*





Der 8. Buchstabe wird gesucht und gehört an Position 17.


----------



## Christine (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Hier ist Frage Nr. 19:

*Dekorative Abdeckung, Farbklassiker, Standardduftgeber? 
Oft pieksig, manchmal gebündelt, manchmal einfach in Naturform.*





Wir suchen den 9. Buchstaben - er gehört an die Position 16!


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Schon Frage 20:

*In der …. sollte man sich Letztere öfter mal nehmen, weil in der heutigen alles viel zu hektisch ist.
*




Der 11. Buchstabe - an Position 1.


----------



## Christine (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Langsam nähern wir uns dem Ende - versuchen wir es mit Frage 21:

*Kleinkriminelle, in der Weihnachtszeit gerne nachmittags zum Kaffee unterwegs.
*




Der 5. Buchstabe gehört an die 18. Position.


----------



## Christine (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

So - falls doch noch jemand Zeit hat - hier wäre Frage 22:

*Hat er die Erleuchtung, ist meist Begabung. Zumindest einmal im Jahr. Mit anderen Worten ein gläubiges Gewächs.*





Der 9. Buchstabe gehört an Position 2.


----------



## Christine (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Bald sind wir am Ende - hier ist die vorletzte Frage:

*Feinster Nährboden für Nachtschattengewächse oder altmodische Mädchen 
- gern zwischen  Zähnen zerknirscht, dann aber in Mutters Backbuch!*





Der 4. Buchstabe für Position 24.


----------



## Christine (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

So - nun ist es geschafft - die 24. und somit letzte Frage:

*Ist das  von der Rolle, wird es eine hübsche Überraschung…geschleift oder gekräuselt.*





Der 9. Buchstabe gehört an die 21. Position.


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen! Dann wollen wir mal mit der Auflösung beginnen, falls es interessiert, habe ich den einen oder anderen erklärenden Link hinterlegt:

*1. Großfamilien-Flügeltier, das mit Briten-Bohne gefüllt eher die Lach- als die Kaumuskeln beschäftigt.*

Truthahn

[yt]



_]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0m_o2gxbsU[/yt]_



_*2. Weder von Kordes, noch von Tantau, noch von Austin - aber aus einer Stadt, die für ihre biblische Blasmusik bekannt ist.*_

Rose von Jericho


*3. Alter Beruf: nicht totes Damenreitpferd*

Lebzelter

*4. Vielseitig verwendbarer weihnachtlicher Antrieb - man kann ihn essen, anziehen und was daraus schnitzen*

[DLMURL="http://art-of-crafts.com/index.php?cPath=2_48_272"]Rentier [/DLMURL]




*5. Ankunftscountdown sozusagen  - aber nicht rückwärts, dafür gerne gefüllt.*

Adventskalender

_*6. X ist immer oben, Y kann auch mal unten sein - aber XY ist immer oben und angeblich sogar bewohnt…*_

Nordpol 


 

*7. Nervöse Backzutat!*

Zucker

_*8. Anglizistisches Unwetter als Produzent weihnachtlicher Poesie?*_

- defekter Link entfernt -

Gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Weiter geht es:


_*9. Börsengurus Lieblingsplätzchen?*_

Spekulatius


*10. Früher Teil eines männlichen Rettungspaketes, 


dient sie heute vorwiegend weiblicher Entspannung 
- aber nur wenn frau fingerfertig genug ist...*

Wollsocke






*11. Fast 200 Millionen dieser kleinen Giftspritzen bevölkern jährlich weihnachtliche Stuben - Kolumbus sei Dank!*

Weihnachtsstern






_*12. Wenn Kassiopeia ein Liedchen trällert,
sind das … *_

Sternsinger






*13. Gefäßverbrennungsrückstand, bringt Träges in Wallung.*

Pottasche


_*14. Wenn die "Hauptstadt" des deutschen [DLMURL="http://www.erzgebirge-tourismus.de/cgi-bin/click.system?navid=Weihnachtswunderland_1241&sid=de"]Weihnachtswunderlandes [/DLMURL]in der Mitte 
ein bisschen abspeckt,  ist sie recht reinlich.
*_

Seiffen


_*15. Rotweißgeringelte ist es zwar selber, macht aber weder rank noch schlank.*_

Zuckerstange





*16. Saisonaler Handwerksbetrieb?*

Weihnachtsbäckerei


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

So - die letzten acht Antworten:


*17. Gaumenkitzelnder Plümolieferant?
*

Weihnachtsgans


*18. Schok(i)fabrik? Ein bisschen altmodisch.*

Naschwerk


*19. Dekorative Abdeckung, Farbklassiker, Standardduftgeber? 
Oft pieksig, manchmal gebündelt, manchmal einfach in Naturform.*

Tannengrün


*20. In der …. sollte man sich Letztere öfter mal nehmen, weil in der heutigen alles viel zu hektisch ist.
*

Weihnachtszeit


*21. Kleinkriminelle, in der Weihnachtszeit gerne nachmittags zum Kaffee unterwegs.
*

Spitzbuben 


*22. Hat er die Erleuchtung, ist meist Begabung. Zumindest einmal im Jahr. Mit anderen Worten ein gläubiges Gewächs.*

Christbaum





*23. Feinster Nährboden für Nachtschattengewächse oder altmodische Mädchen 
- gern zwischen  Zähnen zerknirscht, dann aber in Mutters Backbuch!*

Heidesand





*24. Ist das  von der Rolle, wird es eine hübsche Überraschung…geschleift oder gekräuselt.*

Geschenkband


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012 - Die Fragen!*

Das Lösungswort lautet: *ZUCKERBÄCKERSCHÜRZENBAND*

Und es ist sage und schreibe EINE richtige Lösung eingegangen. 
Da alle im Vorwege genannten Favoriten scheiterten, haben wir einen neuen Rätselkönig!

Am 18.! hat *Kai (Kuni99)* die Lösung gehabt.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------

